# 5 episodes of season 10 of meat eater on netflix.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

These just came out on netflix September 29th. Anybody watching? It seems like popular opinion has kinda turned against Steve Rinella lately. I used to hear nothing but good things about him and his show. Now the people who used to say his show was so authentic are saying it is getting to be an infomercial and he is a sellout. People gotta make 💰 so I understand the whole advertising and sponsoring thing, but some folks seem to bristle at it. Some of the criticicisms I have seen levied towards Rinella are that he is a commie and a liberal. Someone mentioned in his podcast that Rinella said he doesn't support the ownership of semiauto firearms. Anybody listen to his podcast that can verify this? He's entitled to his opinion I suppose. I don't really worship or fanboy any of these guys and I don't go out of my way to find reasons to hate them either. I guess I'm pretty neutral toward most of them. I find his show somewhat entertaining and watch it as new episodes come on netflix.

So far I have watched an episode where he and Clay Newcomb hunt whitetails in Texas and another one where he and Newcomb hunt squirrels and ***** in Arkansas. Other new episodes I haven't watched yet are a mountain goat hunt, a Wyoming pronghorn hunt with country singer Luke Combs, and there is one other episode that I can't remember. Anybody else gonna tune in? Anybody else jumping on the Rinella hater bandwagon or is he still your guy?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh, good Lord! That sentence should say squirrels and RACcoons. So sorry for being politically incorrect 🤦‍♂️


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

I've been tuning lately and I must agree , the show isn't what it use to be the first season's where the best! don't quite hate! the show or him just a bit harder to watch a full episode with out changing the channel.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I put on a few of those episodes last night while packing some gear for upcoming adventures. I think the show is pretty much the same "quality"/"authenticity" as it has always been. In the ones I watched (mtn goat, pronghorn, TX whitetail) I didn't notice any advertising/product pushing in the dialogue --yeah, you see logos on shirts/hats/etc. but that's always been the case. 

I don't really do podcasts much, so no comments there. I will say I've had a few disagreements watching Steve on certain butchery issues and then hearing him talk about the flavor of the meat. Particularly one episode several seasons back where he shot a buck antelope, gutted it, hung it hide on in a tree overnight then mentioned that the meat is strong flavored because that is just what antelope taste like---yeah, not so much in my experience. 

Overall, he seems like a guy I'd be happy to hang out, hunt, and cook with.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

I was a really big fan. It was so refreshing to see three things: 1) hunters on public lands, 2) no toddlers pulling the trigger on big game (is it just me or are there some insanely young kids taking big game on TV?), and 3) hunters who didn't orgasm when they killed something. (The latter has gotten downright obscene on most other shows.)

Then some folks started burning America's cities because we looked like the people who used to belong to their organization who kept them as pets. (And for some reason, they now support that organization. Even the Nazis had the sense to at least call themselves neo-Nazis. But those folks don't seem the least embarrassed by the history of their brand and have kept their name.) 

When that happened, ME went running to the fight to explain how to bring diversity to hunting. That's when I unfriended, unsubscribed, and quit watching. I'm a big supporter of diversity of ideas, religions, and cultures. I'm not a big fan of cosmetic diversity for cosmetic diversity's sake. It destroys our identity as individuals and separates us into tribes. And I've never been keen on mob rule. 

Since then, I was rotating through the outdoor sports channels and came a scene of he and his buddy getting charged by a sow bear. Steve's signature Meateater gun wouldn't fire. The sow was put down by his buddy. There sure seem to be a ton of those Meateater's in inventory at Sportsman's Warehouse. I don't think the public is impressed. I just bought two Bergaras rather than the Meateaters last month.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ve never been a big hunting show watcher. When I first came upon Meat Eater many years ago it was a bit of a breath of fresh air. It’s a good show, but I lost interest after a while. I have not watched an episode in probably 3 years. After a while they just all seemed the same.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I watch the show and listen to the podcast. I enjoy them both, but I liked it more when it was all new and “smaller” feeling. It’s definitely more of a production now than it used to be.

I don’t recall ever hearing Steve say he doesn’t approve of semi-auto firearms. In fact, I’m quite certain there is recent episodes of him hunting ducks with a semi shotgun. That sounds like internet troll chatter to me. I could be wrong, but that’s my recollection.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

gander311 said:


> I watch the show and listen to the podcast. I enjoy them both, but I liked it more when it was all new and “smaller” feeling. It’s definitely more of a production now than it used to be.
> 
> I don’t recall ever hearing Steve say he doesn’t approve of semi-auto firearms. In fact, I’m quite certain there is recent episodes of him hunting ducks with a semi shotgun. That sounds like internet troll chatter to me. I could be wrong, but that’s my recollection.


That little tidbit came from archerytalk. The most salty, catty, bitchy, twatty dudes on the planet live on archerytalk.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I too was a huge fan in the beginning, specifically because it was counter to modern hunting shows. The shows like @utskidad mentioned where the diabetic bubba hunter who theatrically...is pleasured after shooting a buck over a corn pile. Even worse is 8 dudes cartwheeling and making out after emptying a magazine on a "booner" for the gram. Hunting outreach has ruined hunting TV, and that's fine. 

Meateater got a little preachy, to the point where I can't watch it anymore. That's fine too because they don't need me. If I absolutely need to watch a show, i'll find some old episodes of Eastman's or Fresh Tracks...but even Randy got way too preachy. When hunters became "ambassadors" is when I think everything fell apart.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I will watch every episode of season 10 and will enjoy doing so. I have yet to hear him pitch a single product in the dialog while hunting or cooking. Are there product logos shown in every episode? Well duh!

What I get from his shows is the quality of the overall experience of hunting or fishing - yes, he has done a fishing episode or 2. It's not all about killing something or filling your limit. In 10 seasons, I have yet to see him commit an unethical act in the taking of game or fish. He has partnered with novices and experts alike. So far, IMHO, he has kept politics and political correctness out of his shows. And to me, that alone is very refreshing.

Yes, I am a fan of his show and I have watched every season so far and will continue to do so in the future. I watch them in the order presented on Netflix and normally one a day until the season is complete. That works for me. YMMV!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that the dude that ate the raw bear meat and got Trichinosis?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Yes


Geezus


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Is that the dude that ate the raw bear meat and got Trichinosis?


Was it raw or just not cooked thoroughly enough? I thought it was just undercooked.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Is that the dude that ate the raw bear meat and got Trichinosis?



lol. That's one of the things I like about the show. They don't shy away from when they do something stupid, mess up a stalk, strike out, etc. It's all about learning, and they show that despite Rinella's years of experience he still makes mistakes and has plenty to learn. 

I don't watch the show much anymore, but only because I don't watch much of anything lately. That said, I would way rather share the field with someone who got into hunting because they respected the reverence Steve Rinella has for the animals he hunts and the intent to eat everything, than someone influenced by the tv hunter yelling and getting off that he "smoked that sob."


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

One of these days I'll watch a meat eater show just to see what all the fuss is.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Was it raw or just not cooked thoroughly enough? I thought it was just undercooked.


That's correct. I wrote "raw", meant to write "rare".


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

APD said:


> One of these days I'll watch a meat eater show just to see what all the fuss is.


Get caught up on pigman while you are at it. Shanked em, head! Pinched em, jimmy! Oooohhhhh TRAGIC!!!!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve explains the what and how of the trichinosis in this 5-minute video clip:
Steven Rinella Explains How He Contracted Trichinosis on an Episode of MeatEater (themeateater.com)

He also explains his philosophy about who he is and what he does in this 6-minute pod cast:
Steven Rinella Addresses Questions About MeatEater, Inc. | MeatEater Conservation (themeateater.com)

He hasn't been around as long as he has because he produces garbage. I've watched and enjoyed all 10 seasons of the show and have never seen a hunting show that does a better job of promoting real life hunting with the good, the bad, and the ugly. If you really don't know who he is or what he does, check out his website for a look-see:
MeatEater | Your link to the food chain (themeateater.com)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

"You Either Die A Hero, Or You Live Long Enough To See Yourself Become The Villain " - Harvey Dent

The thing about being a public figure and gaining a following there will always be crabs in a bucket trying to pull you down.

And sometimes it will because you are sticking your crab leg too far in the bucket. 

The thing to remember that these are regular people and if you are in their shoes, you would probably do the same thing. 

Randy Newberg is a great public land advocate and produces a lot of great information on his programming. There are criticisms of him, because he is seen as a regular average Joe western hunter. $1,000's of dollars of Sitka gear, $1,000's of dollars of optics, a new ford raptor, etc. His gear set is out of reach for a lot of the average Joe hunters. However, he did not begin that way. He did the normal thing of going to school and getting a job, then let his passion for hunting guide him into making a successful brand and TV show. It did not happen overnight, it was nothing that was worked towards. He is a success story and should be celebrated. 

Cameron Hanes has taken the hunter athlete to a new level and he produces a lot of content that inspires people to get into shape. There are criticisms of him, because he hunts a lot of expensive private land hunts - Deseret, San Carlos, etc. Hanes used bow hunting as well to get his colleagues to respect him and kept working at it to get better and better. Through hard work, he eventually obtained offers for sponsorships and blew up on social media, which allows him to hunt these primo hunts annually. Who would turn down a chance to hunt San Carlos or Deseret every year? Not me.

Steven Rinella has taken an industry that was previously almost all private land hunts and shown the public land side of things. Some of us remember the Wild Within, which was MeatEater before MeatEater. Before that Rinella had written two books. The American Buffalo: in search of a lost icon is one of my personnel favorites. At 25 he wanted to write for hunting magazines and he turned that into a career that is producing a lot more video content than just MeatEater. Duck Camp Dinners, Das Boat, Fur Hat Ice Tour, Cal in the Field, etc. You can have criticisms of him as well as some were listed above, but you can't deny what he has made himself into. 

The thing about these three is they adapted to the change in the way people consume media, which was a necessary evolution to reach a wider audience. Social media has changed the way that we consume media and they have changed their direction to get an inroad to make money. 

It is capitalism at the end of the day and if you do not like it for whatever reason, then no one is going to force you to turn it on to watch.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Who would turn down a chance to hunt….Deseret every year?


You mean his “backcountry Utah elk hunt?” 😜

I don’t have a personal problem with any of them. I’ve watched a number of Newberg’s YouTube videos. I enjoy them when I watch them. His archery Henry Mtns bison hunt is the darndest dang thing I’ve ever seen! I used to watch most episodes of MeatEater, but just kind of lost interest after a handful of seasons. I’ve got nothing against Rinella. It just doesn’t keep me as entertained as it used to, so I don’t spend the time watching. 

Hanes though? Not my cup of tea. But if Under Armour wants to buy these tags for him and make a show out of them, be my guest. I can watch, or not. No biggie.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Honestly, the fans of hunting celebs are worse than any of the hunting celebrities themselves. It gets ridiculous how they won't allow anybody to ever criticize their heroes. It doesn't matter how valid the criticism is, they will just hit you with the, "you're a hater and you're just JEALOUS!"


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

I do tend to like Rinella. He pitches a vision of hunting that lands with a lot of people, including some who might not be supportive of hunting at first glance: one that is about the experience rather than the kill or the gear (in fact, I'd like him to say more about his gear so I can get more familiar with options), that ties hunting back to the classic conservationists, that engages what it means to hunt. He's also willing to admit when he's wrong, as he did on some things about a blog post his brother did on recruiting new hunters. Any more, a guy who will say "I blew that" in front of half a million people is pretty darn rare.

People--like me--who can't see themselves rolling coal at 8 miles per gallon can see that hunting isn't such a foreign thing when he's talking about Aldo Leopold. It may not make hunters out of them (and let's face it, the influx of new hunters from COVID has brought more than a few "experienced woodsmen" to the woods). But if it keeps them from sending checks to PETA, I'm willing to call it a plus.

That said, I've only seen the first episode of the new season so far, and wasn't that impressed. It missed the tone of the rest of the show, visually and narratively. I hope that's not the direction this season goes.

The beauty of 21st Century media is, as several others have noted, we have plenty of other options. It just takes an hour of browsing to find them.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I really enjoyed the episode of flinter hunting in Pennsylvania. Basically just an episode of them shooting snow!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

rtockstein said:


> I really enjoyed the episode of flinter hunting in Pennsylvania. Basically just an episode of them shooting snow!


That was my favorite episode of the season. I hope they try again and make a part 2.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> You mean his “backcountry Utah elk hunt?” 😜
> 
> I don’t have a personal problem with any of them. I’ve watched a number of Newberg’s YouTube videos. I enjoy them when I watch them. His archery Henry Mtns bison hunt is the darndest dang thing I’ve ever seen! I used to watch most episodes of MeatEater, but just kind of lost interest after a handful of seasons. I’ve got nothing against Rinella. It just doesn’t keep me as entertained as it used to, so I don’t spend the time watching.
> 
> Hanes though? Not my cup of tea. But if Under Armour wants to buy these tags for him and make a show out of them, be my guest. I can watch, or not. No biggie.


Deseret, is pretty big. I bet there is some back country. I don't think he would, but it would be interesting to see him hunt open bull in the high Uintas. Because he is in incredible shape and you would need to be.

I can understand getting that way with Rinella, because it is kind of the way I felt with Newberg until they started doing a bit more than the standard hunting. 

Like it was a bit of seeing the same thing for a while - Southeast Alaska Black Bear, New Mexico Elk, Wyoming Elk, Montana Deer, Nevada Deer, New Mexico Antelope, & Wyoming Antelope with a unique hunt sprinkled in every year. It felt like every year it was more of the same.

Now, there is trapping, fishing, bird hunting, etc

Which is a great to see. 

What he is doing with fresh tracks TV is a smart move as well. 

Seems like he is just making a bunch of good moves. 

The thing, I enjoy about Rinella is that he is an excellent story teller. He also mixes it up quite well in terms of hunting, fishing, trapping. The issue I thought he would run into would be running out of hunts to do that would be unique. It seems like a filler in many seasons is his cabin in SE Alaska. I thought he would come into an issue with getting a lot of tags as well. 

Does not seem to be the case, which is a good thing. 

Hanes is more about being a hunting athlete rather than the hunting its self, which isn't bad. It is just different. 

Just to throw out another name is the dudes from Hushin. They did well to make a name for themselves, but I tend to not watch much of their content. It's not bad, but just not as entertaining.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Deseret, is pretty big. I bet there is some back country.


Nah. Stays in the ritzy lodge each night with a hired “chef” cooking all his meals. Which I’m actually 100% okay with, just don’t pretend it’s something it’s not for the show. Not everything on a hunt video is as it’s portrayed…

I may have to give MeatEater another chance. It’s been a long while.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Nah. Stays in the ritzy lodge each night with a hired “chef” cooking all his meals. Which I’m actually 100% okay with, just don’t pretend it’s something it’s not for the show. Not everything on a hunt video is as it’s portrayed…
> 
> I may have to give MeatEater another chance. It’s been a long while.


He's got to make sure Joe Rogan can hack it.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

If you’re in the market for a decent hunting show, give solo hunter a try, Remi Warren and Tim Burnett put out some entertaining stuff.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Not impressed with Steve. But most/all "hunting" shows these days are lacking for me. Maybe I'm just old?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Just realized there were another 5 new episodes of meat beater on netflix. Anybody watch yet? The hawaiian feral goat and wahoo fishing episode was cool as was the New Mexico ibex episode even though he only had a nanny tag, not a billy. I don't know if I will bother with the South Carolina turkey hunt. I just have already seen a lifetime of that kind of stuff from when I was a young kid and the only hunting shows to watch were on The Nashville Network and were either Bubba whacks a whitetail, Bubba tags a turkey, or Bubba lands a largemouth. Oh, did you know Bill Dance sells this thing called the banjo minnow that is guaranteed to catch a fish on every cast!?


----------

